# Playoff Watch



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We are currently 1 game behind Utah, if we don't get past the Jazz for the 7th spot which is still a possibility, it's going to be a meeting with the Lakers in the first round.

Our remaining schedule:

Wed, Apr 8 Utah 9:30 PM 
Fri, Apr 10 New Orleans 8:30 PM 
Sun, Apr 12 @ New Orleans 1:00 PM 
Mon, Apr 13 Minnesota 8:30 PM 
Wed, Apr 15 Houston 8:00 PM 

Utah:

Sun, Apr 5 @ New Orleans 7:00 PM 
Wed, Apr 8 @ Dallas 9:30 PM 
Fri, Apr 10 @ San Antonio 8:30 PM 
Sat, Apr 11 Golden State 9:00 PM 
Mon, Apr 13 LA Clippers 9:00 PM 
Tue, Apr 14 @ LA Lakers 10:30 PM


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Moved up to 7th place, tied with the Hornets for 6th. A win on Sunday would help in that regard.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I am pretty confident we can go through the first and maybe the second round if we keep playing with that fire.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jazz lost again tonight.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> Jazz lost again tonight.


Utah desperately wants to play the Lakers it seems like :whoknows:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> At left, the all the possible combos for the bottom-tier teams fighting for sixth, seventh and eighth. For instance, Line 1: If NO, Dallas and Utah all get W's in their respective final games, NO is 6, Dallas is 7 and Utah is 8. Got it?





> Here is the same "What-If'' format, complete with what each team's record will be depending on their final-game result. So, taking Line 1, if Denver, Houston and SA win, but Portland loses, Denver will be 2, Houston will be 3, SA will be 4 and Portland will be 5.





> Here’s relevant tiebreaker info:
> 
> Houston has tiebreakers over Denver, Portland, and San Antonio
> Denver has tiebreakers over Portland and San Antonio
> ...


Courtesy of dallasbasketball.com: http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=1518


----------



## AciD_ReiGn (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow.. I didn't realize that Utah had the tiebreaker over NO also.. Actually, I didn't even fathom the fact that NO would fall that far down the standings.. Lakers/Hornets could be an interesting matchup as long as Chandler is healthy.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

come onnnnn 7th place!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Hornets needs to lose to the Spurs tomorrow so we can get the sixth seed, that's if we beat Houston.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> The Hornets needs to lose to the Spurs tomorrow so we can get the sixth seed, that's if we beat Houston.


I don't think it matters all that much who we play if we can play well. Not saying that we are going to win in the first round, but at least there is a chance we might if everyone is healthy and playing at a high level.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Sixth seed!!!


----------

